# anzahl der user mit who

## MaTu

Hallo

mir ist in den letzten Tagen aufgefallen, daß in gkrellm mehrere user angezeigt werden obwohl 

nur ein user eingeloggt ist. 

Das ist etwas irritierend und war bis vor kurzem noch nicht so.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das richtigstellen kann oder welche Änderung im System dafür verantwortlich ist.

Hier noch die Ausgabe von who und w.

```

gthm@gthummel ~ $ who

gthm     :0           2010-01-09 11:53

gthm     pts/0        2010-01-09 11:54 (:0)

gthm     pts/1        2010-01-10 10:30 (:0.0)

```

```

gthm@gthummel ~ $ w

 10:33:27 up 22:42,  3 users,  load average: 0,02, 0,13, 0,19

USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT

gthm     :0        Sat11   ?xdm?  45:09   0.02s /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde

gthm     pts/0     Sat11   22:39m  0.00s  2.84s kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]

gthm     pts/1     10:30    0.00s  0.11s  0.00s w

```

MaTu

----------

## schachti

Der Befehl who kennt den Parameter -q, der Dir vielleicht weiterhilft (wenn's nur um die Ausgabe von who geht)...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Vermutlich zeigt der dir an wieviele Nutzer gerade Prozesse laufen haben.

Steht da die selbe Zahl wie bei

```
ps -A -o uid --no-headers | sort | uniq | wc -l
```

?

----------

## MaTu

Ich bin mir leider nicht mehr sicher, aber ich bilde mir ein, bis vor kurzem wurde mir in gkrellm eben nur die wirkliche Anzahl der eingeloggten User angezeigt. 

Durchaus möglich daß das bis jetzt von gkrellm falsch dargestellt wurde bei deren Ausgabe. 

Mir ist das nur gestern aufgefallen, als ich nach der Umstellung auf kde-4.3.3, so langsam wieder meinen Desktop einrichten wollte.

Die Anzahl der users erhöht sich beispielsweise mit jedem Konsolefenster das ich öffne oder reduziert sich eben wenn ich eins schließe.

who und w geben schon die richtige Info aus, denke ich mal. Ich habe diese Befehle bis jetzt nicht gebraucht.

 @schmutzfinger 

ps bringt folgende Ausgabe: 

```

gthm@gthummel ~ $ ps -A -o uid --no-headers | sort | uniq | wc -l

7

```

zum Vergleich who und w:

```

 gthm@gthummel ~ $ who

gthm     :0           2010-01-09 11:53

gthm     pts/0        2010-01-09 11:54 (:0)

gthm     pts/1        2010-01-10 20:21 (:0.0)

gthm@gthummel ~ $ w

 20:35:36 up 1 day,  8:44,  3 users,  load average: 0,09, 0,08, 0,08

USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT

gthm     :0        Sat11   ?xdm?  59:11   0.02s /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde

gthm     pts/0     Sat11   32:41m  0.00s  3.60s kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]

gthm     pts/1     20:21    0.00s  0.11s  0.00s w

```

Ich denke die Infos von who und w zeigen etwas anderes an als ich in gkrellm erwarte, nämlich nur die Anzahl der eingeloggten User.

Ich muß mal in gkrellm rumstöbern.

Danke für eure Unterstützung, ich melde mich wieder.

MaTu

----------

## mrsteven

Irgendwie scheint das so beabsichtigt zu sein, der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht. Schließlich melde ich mich nur einmal an, egal wie viele Shellfenster ich offen habe. Möchte man aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Anzahl der Logins begrenzen, kann dieses Verhalten auch ziemlich lästig sein.

Eine Lösung habe ich leider so schnell nicht, siehe auch:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-799332.html

----------

## MaTu

edit: habe mir den Link nochmal angesehen, bringt kde4 die beiden Programme who und w mit?

ja, geht mir genau so.

Ist halt zuviel an Info die man da bekommt.

Wie schon oben geschrieben, dürften die Programme ja alles korrekt aus dem System extrahieren, nur für mich und gkrellm ist es zuviel an Info.

Mal sehen ob man da in gkrellm eventuell mit anderen Parameter arbeiten muß.

MaTu

----------

## firefly

ich kann das Verhalten nachstellen, aber nur wenn ich kde-base/konsole starte. Dann zeigt who bzw. w einen zusätzlichen user an der auf pts/X eingeloggt sei.

Wenn ich aber eine anderes terminal programm, z.b. rxvt-unicode, verwende, dann werden keine zusätzlichen Benutzer in der Ausgabe von who/w angezeigt.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, registriert konsole in utmp, welche von who/w ausgewertet wird, einen neuen login des Benutzers. Vermutlich da in utmp jeder Benutzer vermerkt wird, welcher eine neue shell session eröffnet. Und dazu gehören anscheinend auch x-terminals.

xterm erstellt auch einen utmp eintrag. Nur rxvt-unicode anscheinend nicht auch wenn man explizit den utmp support über einen Kommandozeilen parameter aktiviert.

----------

